# Logitech G15 v1 modded.



## aQi (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello techpowerup.

So then i decided to fix sticky g15 v1 and mod it just to have that decend fresh look as well as a better led color scheme.
What i did was complete disassemble.
Remove that sticky layer it has by washing it complete even the keys. 
Internals as well (apart from circuits)
Applied bamboo vinyl sheet (used blow dryer)
Replaced the blue led (11pcs) to white ones.
Polished the black plastic.
Done....
Results
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice look   I always had a "need" for one of those when I was WoW-ing. Not so much these days, esp with 3 monitors, but those always tempted me


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 27, 2019)

I still use my original G15, I need to download the apps again.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 27, 2019)

Most excellent! I started with that one too and still rock my G19s I can't live without my LCD with AIDA 64 running on it. Heck I was running AIDA on my G15 when it was still Everest. I don't know what I will do if this keyboard ever dies....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 27, 2019)

nice mod  i remember having the revision with the orange and black monochrome colored screen


----------



## aQi (Mar 27, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Nice look   I always had a "need" for one of those when I was WoW-ing. Not so much these days, esp with 3 monitors, but those always tempted me


Well these always come in handy because of their lcd displaying anything you like.



dirtyferret said:


> I still use my original G15, I need to download the apps again.


Good thing logitech has support for windows 10 64bit, these keyboards are still work using.




INSTG8R said:


> Most excellent! I started with that one too and still rock my G19s I can't live without my LCD with AIDA 64 running on it. Heck I was running AIDA on my G15 when it was still Everest. I don't know what I will do if this keyboard ever dies....


Lol dont worry they are durable. This g15 is way too old and had been abused alot but still worth using. 



AlienIsGOD said:


> nice mod  i remember having the revision with the orange and black monochrome colored screen



Lol yeh thats g15 v2 and abit compact. I have that one too. But not sure if it should be modded or not.


----------



## PerfectWave (Mar 27, 2019)

superb work man!


----------



## aQi (Mar 27, 2019)

PerfectWave said:


> superb work man!


Thanks


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks like a factory job, nice touch with the bamboo... now all you gotta do it keep it clean


----------



## aQi (Mar 27, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> Looks like a factory job, nice touch with the bamboo... now all you gotta do it keep it clean



Lol that sounds challenging


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 29, 2019)

Wow  very nice dude.

My G15 g1 is in the closet not being used.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks great, my first thought was "Welcome to Woody"


----------



## aQi (Jun 29, 2019)

I really appreciate the compliments guys. Im thinking of modding something with carbon fibre though its carbon fibre is always the usual there is its just i want to add more flavour.


----------



## Beckler (Jan 27, 2020)

Very nice...where did you get the LED's?  Mine have become very dim now.


----------



## aQi (Jan 28, 2020)

Beckler said:


> Very nice...where did you get the LED's?  Mine have become very dim now.



well i got them from a local china shop. You can always order them from ali express or dhgate.
The smallest size of all. There is a circuit kind of strip, holding the leds in series. You need a solder to take them out and put the new ones. Not a hard job for anyone with a steady hand.


----------



## Beckler (Jan 28, 2020)

Ok, thanks would you have a link or anything?  That way I know they will work assuming yours did...are they bright enough?  Soldering no problem, thanks.


----------



## aQi (Jan 28, 2020)

Beckler said:


> Ok, thanks would you have a link or anything?  That way I know they will work assuming yours did...are they bright enough?  Soldering no problem, thanks.












						0.73US $ 8% OFF|100pcs White LED 3MM White light emitting diode White turn White|100pcs white led|led 3mmwhite led 3mm - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




these are the ones i used. I guess they were 3mm or may be less.
Honestly the white ones were the most bright even better then the blue ones g15 has.
The best is to disassemble the keyboard desolder one diode and visit a hardware shop. Match the size, round shape would not be a problem as i put rounded ones instead of square ones g15 already had.
about other colors, i cant guarantee the brightness. Yet i had seen people using mulitple color diodes to mod their g15.


----------

